# CIELO NARANJA ¿Esto que COJONES es?



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Mar 2022)

es el apocalisi


----------



## proximo (14 Mar 2022)

Paco calipsis


----------



## belenus (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lammero (14 Mar 2022)

Even los turcochinos de Altea wanted him dead


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Mar 2022)

Un día normal en el desierto de Elda


----------



## asakopako (14 Mar 2022)

Putin considera Elda objetivo estratégico. Hay valiosos mapas escondidos en una doritocueva.

Bombardeese. Préñese el alma.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## tristezadeclon (14 Mar 2022)

ahora mismo en murcia, confirmo q no he visto un cielo como este en mi pvta vida, y tengo 49 takos

esto q puvta mierda es, nos han enviado una nuke?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (14 Mar 2022)

Calima de mierda porque la tormenta del desierto está soplando en dirección norte. Cuando sopla en dirección oeste, nos la comemos los canarios y toda América, que la puta arena llega hasta allá.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

Grasias por el jilo, no queria ser yo quien lo dijera.


----------



## ElMayoL (14 Mar 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983016



Eso es un barrio chungo de bagdad tras un bombardeo?


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

El Tiempo. Composición química de la atmósfera - Calidad del aire - PM10 - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


El Tiempo. Mapas previstos del modelo de transporte químico MOCAGE - Calidad del aire - PM10




www.aemet.es





Esto no tendra que ver no?


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

Pues parece que si debe de ser una tormenta del desierto literal, se ha cubierto todo el horizonte con una densa niebla naranja. Espero que sea tierra y no cesio137


----------



## Ortegal (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues parece que si debe de ser una tormenta del desierto literal, se ha cubierto todo el horizonte con una densa niebla naranja. Espero que sea tierra y no cesio137



Eres miserable pero morirás.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> El Tiempo. Composición química de la atmósfera - Calidad del aire - PM10 - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
> 
> 
> El Tiempo. Mapas previstos del modelo de transporte químico MOCAGE - Calidad del aire - PM10
> ...



Supongo que si, pero es que es brutal no habia visto una cosa asi aqui jamas. Las veces que han venido nubes de tierra de africa, estaba el cielo un poco turbio, como sucio, pero con tono normal. Este tono rojizo que parece que esta apunto de llover fuego, con la nube de tierra a nivel de calle, no se habia visto nunca


----------



## tovarovsky (14 Mar 2022)

Nosumbereceis otra cosa! Es lluvia de sangre la que va a caer en breve en la costa mierditerránea. Mirad y leyed la premonición de San Mateo !! Game over Goyinazos contaminadores!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Mar 2022)

es una llamarada solar que va a impactar justo en ELDA. ni las cucarachas van a quedar


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (14 Mar 2022)

En mi zona también.


Parece una pesadilla postnuclear de Sarah Connor.


----------



## Tails (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga




Aquí igual cielo naranja


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Supongo que si, pero es que es brutal no habia visto una cosa asi aqui jamas. Las veces que han venido nubes de tierra de africa, estaba el cielo un poco turbio, como sucio, pero con tono normal. Este tono rojizo que parece que esta apunto de llover fuego, con la nube de tierra a nivel de calle, no se habia visto nunca



Pero PM10 no es arena no?


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

Joder he salido y huele fatal, macho esto no es normal, la arena del desierto no huele asi, que coño esta pasando


----------



## Pocholovsky (14 Mar 2022)

Lo mismo he pensado yo aqui en una pequeña playa de Castellon.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

si, lo que he puesto, da puto mal rollo


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



jo der puto putin


----------



## Tails (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> jo der puto putin



Djokovic


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Mar 2022)

El meteorito, que ya ha entrado en la atmósfera


----------



## Don Redondón (14 Mar 2022)

ojalá algun dia los telefonos moviles o algo parecido tenga camara para poder sacar fotos a estas cosas.


----------



## randomizer (14 Mar 2022)

APOCALISSI TARONCHA, TETE

LA CREMÁ SERÁ NUCLEAR O NO SERÁ


----------



## Tails (14 Mar 2022)

La bola naranja


----------



## circus maximus (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues parece que si debe de ser una tormenta del desierto literal, se ha cubierto todo el horizonte con una densa niebla naranja. Espero que sea tierra y no cesio137



Es el agente naranja. El turcochino con micropene te tiene muchas ganas...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (14 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que @eL PERRO se echa la siesta con la mascarilla puesta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Mar 2022)

VAIS A MORIIIIIIRRRRRRRR


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (14 Mar 2022)

Elda, tan cerca de Alicante y tan lejos de Dios


----------



## °YoMismo° (14 Mar 2022)

Eso se debe a que españa se esta convirtiendo en un pais del tercer mundo.





Y todo el mundo sabe que los paises tercermundistan tienen una especie de filtro sepia


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## HumanaeLibertas (14 Mar 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ahora mismo en murcia, confirmo q no he visto un cielo como este en mi pvta vida, y tengo 49 takos
> 
> esto q puvta mierda es, nos han enviado una nuke?



Yo estoy flipando también. F l i p a n d o .


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (14 Mar 2022)

No tenías bastante con la bola naranja y ahora todo el cielo, mira que eres gafe.


----------



## Morgan el gato (14 Mar 2022)

Te gasean puto goy!
AVRE Y TRAGAAAAAAA


----------



## Perquesitore (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ANS² (14 Mar 2022)

puedo dar fe

da un poco de miedo


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Mar 2022)

Es para que os pongáis las putas mascarillas de una puta vez


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es para que os pongáis las putas mascarillas de una puta vez



Por eso atacan primero a los lugares con mayor voxtantes


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga



VE AVRIENDO BIEN JRANDE


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> *NARANJA ¿Esto que COJONES es?*



Creo que un color


----------



## Mol34 (14 Mar 2022)

Pues está muy claro. Entre la contaminación, el cambio climático, el CO2, la capa de ozono, etc... ahora la tierra da síntomas de algo nuevo: HEPATITIS.


----------



## Jiuston! (14 Mar 2022)

El Norte de África tiene unas buenas tormentas


----------



## ANS² (14 Mar 2022)

en la foto no se aprecia bien el naranjoz que hay en la realidad:







edit: más o menos editando un poco se ve así:


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

Jiuston! dijo:


> El Norte de África tiene unas buenas tormentas
> Ver archivo adjunto 983167
















PM10 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983171
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nada que venga de África es bueno


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Mar 2022)

Polvo sahariano + viento. 
Nobedaz


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Polvo sahariano + viento.
> Nobedaz



Yo nunca he visto el cielo asi


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Yo nunca he visto el cielo asi



Eso es que eres muy joven


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Eso es que eres muy joven



Será pero gente con abuelos tampoco lo han visto


----------



## The Sentry (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga



Si, hoy entraba Calima por Almería y Murcia y se iba a extender a casi toda la península en estos días. Se preveían lluvias de barro inclusive.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Si, hoy entraba Calima por Almería y Murcia y se iba a extender a casi toda la península en estos días. Se preveían lluvias de barro inclusive.



Segun el meteostat mañana llegara a Madrid, a ver si se ve igual. 
Si lo hace va a estar en boca de todos.


----------



## alex_alex (14 Mar 2022)

Ahor animal en Valencia esta así y lleva ya unas horas así.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga



Pasa todos los años. Pero si no sales a la calle nunca, pues es normal que te sorprenda la primera vez. ¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Pasa todos los años. Pero si no sales a la calle nunca, pues es normal que te sorprenda la primera vez. ¿Qué ha pasado?



Una pollisima, al menos en Murcia, esto no lo he visto en la vida. Y no vivo en una doritocueva


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

Jodidamente flipante. Igual que la partida de cal of duti de somalia. Lo que me jode es que mi telefono chaomi quema lso blancos y no recoge el tono real que hay. Es jodidamente flipante. Parece DESAFIO TOTAL


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Una pollisima, al menos en Murcia, esto no lo he visto en la vida. Y no vivo en una doritocueva



Ni puto caso a los subnormales. Boton de ignore y punto


----------



## Tocomotxo (14 Mar 2022)

Webcam las aguilas, Murcia


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ni puto caso a los subnormales. Boton de ignore y punto



A ti tambien te pican los ojos?


----------



## etsai (14 Mar 2022)

Lo que para cualquiera es el apocalipsis, para un eldense es un lunes por la tarde.


----------



## Evil_ (14 Mar 2022)

Es la señal que estaba esperando.
Me piro al bunker,suerte a todos hasta al perro que me cae como el puto culo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ni puto caso a los subnormales. Boton de ignore y punto



Calla hijoputa. Encima que te alimento el hilo. Maricón!!!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> A ti tambien te pican los ojos?



Cómeme el rabo PUTO SUBNORMAL.


----------



## The Sentry (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Segun el meteostat mañana llegara a Madrid, a ver si se ve igual.
> Si lo hace va a estar en boca de todos.



Entrará pero no creo que sea igual de intenso, de todos modos si mañana no nos han nukeado, lo veremos.


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Mar 2022)

Joder, la que se lía por un puñao de polvo africano en suspensión.
¿Es que no habéis visto nunca los coches rojos de barro después de una lluvia chunga????
Ay, qué mala memoria


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

Insensatos!

Devolved a Paco al Valle, pero ya!


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (14 Mar 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Joder, la que se lía por un puñao de polvo africano en suspensión.
> ¿Es que no habéis visto nunca los coches rojos de barro después de una lluvia chunga????
> Ay, qué mala memoria



Que si coño, pero no se ve el cielo asi, esto no es normal


----------



## Jahco81 (14 Mar 2022)

Nunca vi algo parecido. He dejado el movil en la terraza y en cinco minutos tenia una capa de polvo fino encima. La vida con filtro sepia.
La cosa tiene que ser seria cuando eL Perro ha escrito varios post y ni un solo insulto. Se nos hace mayor.


----------



## trolero (14 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo un año que nevó barro en Sierra Nevada y estuvo un puñado de tiempo la sierra, en lugar de blanca, de color naranja.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Mar 2022)

Buscando información veo que hace medio mes hablaban de que caería lluvia rojiza, pero parece que es ahora:









La “lluvia de sangre” que se verá este sábado en Valencia, Castellón y Alicante


Las precipitaciones, aunque escasas, han dejado más cantidad de agua que la recogida desde otoño




www.larazon.es





Ojo, descojonante cuando dicen que es "algo habitual en esta época del año"  :

"Las precipitaciones acompañadas de barro es un fenómeno conocido también como “lluvia de sangre”, provocada por el polvo en suspensión procedente de África y que da a las gotas que caen un intenso tono rojizo. Este es un fenómeno habitual en esta época del año."

Ey y lo he visto en más de un medio! Ésa parece ser la consigna para los borregos. "Es lo habitual en esta época del año"  pa cagarse.


----------



## Josant2022 (14 Mar 2022)

Como se nota que no habéis estado en La Sagra


----------



## Rechazar todo (14 Mar 2022)

Nos va a caer encima la puta bola naranja


----------



## RRMartinez (14 Mar 2022)

Aquí está gris y no ha parado de llover en todo el día. Que tiene que crecer el cereal.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Mar 2022)

Quinta fase de timovirus : más veneno para matar a los kakunados o para los pvra sangre, yo inkakunada espero no caer , porque en diciembre algo hiceron para las fiestas: 1 mes en cama , con falta de oxígeno y pulmón derecho afectado , un desvanecimiento y un " bulto" en la frente , con dolor en el trigémino y dolor insoportable corporal- hemorragia vaginal, todo al mismo tiempo.. sigo dando por culo...


----------



## kron-ragnarok (14 Mar 2022)

Aqui fue dejar de llover, desde las 13 que dejo, y ya esta el cielo naranja(alcala de henares, madrid)


----------



## jorobachov (14 Mar 2022)

Confirmado Sebastopol. Cielo gay multicolor.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Mar 2022)

confirmado barcelona muy nublado y oscuro...¡


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Eso se debe a que españa se esta convirtiendo en un pais del tercer mundo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 983098
> 
> Y todo el mundo sabe que los paises tercermundistan tienen una especie de filtro sepia


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Mar 2022)

éso donde es ? lo digo por lo de estercolero..


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> A ti tambien te pican los ojos?



Los ojos no, pero no puedo estar afuera mucho rato, me entra ahogo. He salido varias veces a hacer fotos y tal y costaba bastante respirar, y se queda la boca hasta gachosa. Es que te estas comiendo la tierra literal. Tengo la tocha aun polvorienta por dentro, me huele todo a tierra


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Mar 2022)

Oye ya que nos van a ENVENENAR Y VAMOS A MORIR CIENES DE VECES , DEJADLE EN HERENCIA A LA PROARIA, PROPIEDADES Y BIENES QUE SABRÁ ADMINISTRARLAS POR EL BIEN COMÚN , DE LA QUE FUÉ LA RAZA LA VERDADERA: LA ÚNICA LOS DESPIERTOS , LA RAZA ARIA REAL Y MUNDO BURBUJIL DEL QUE SOY ÁMA Y DÓMINA, REINA DEL REDUCTO ..


----------



## Digamelon (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## TitusMagnificus (14 Mar 2022)

Sí, daban calima para hoy y el resto de la semana será todavía peor. 

Todavía no vienen los aliens, guardaos las palomitas.


----------



## Seren (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Mar 2022)

LA HORDA DE ORO está preparando su invasión, ese polvo lo levantan los jinetes turcochinos esteparios.


----------



## extremista999 (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lammero (14 Mar 2022)

He estado tentado de sacar mi Sony RX10M4 y echar una foto en condiciones pero temía que los moros me la lefaran a pelito, fuck it xD

Imagino que sacarle el white balance en estas condiciones tiene que ser complicado.


----------



## RRMartinez (14 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983288
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983289



Por votar a Bocs


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Mar 2022)

AHMS , JAJAJA TODA ESPAÑA ES UN ESTERCOLERO CON LA BASURA QUE NOS INVADE, MARRÓNIDA NIGGA


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Los ojos no, pero no puedo estar afuera mucho rato, me entra ahogo. He salido varias veces a hacer fotos y tal y costaba bastante respirar, y se queda la boca hasta gachosa. Es que te estas comiendo la tierra literal. Tengo la tocha aun polvorienta por dentro, me huele todo a tierra



Eso es porque no te has apretado bien la mascarilla, o peor aún porque ni siquiera te la has puesto. Terrorista


----------



## Rytec (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lukytrike (14 Mar 2022)

En Melilla esta tarde también, todo marrón, el Sol se veía sin problemas a simple vista, de un color azulado, sin deslumbrar. No es raro tener niebla de ese color, pero lo de hoy ha sido extraño.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Mar 2022)

Rytec dijo:


>



_*HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ESA IMAGEN DE ASESINO Y VÍCTIMA SOBRA . OJALÁ ACABES T*__*Ú Y TU BASTARDA Y DEFORME FAMILIA ATRAVESADOS CORTADOS A PEDAZOS POCO A POCO! *_
_* POR CIERTO ESTÁS DENUNCIADO CACHO ESCORIA! *_


----------



## Rytec (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (14 Mar 2022)

Mi primo es ingeniero químico agrícola y dice que probablemente se trate de grafeno como el que lleva la fruta del sur.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Mar 2022)

Espero que esa nube sea algo radioactivo muy chungo y muráis todos entre insufribles dolores.
Hijos de puta.


----------



## randomizer (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Coño,tío, si lo dicen en todos lados: calima.









La calima con polvo sahariano tiñe de naranja el cielo en la Comunidad Valenciana


Un árbol tumbado por las fuertes rachas de viento aplasta un coche en Mutxamel




www.abc.es


----------



## GordoFanegas (14 Mar 2022)

Son Cheetos en suspensión...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (14 Mar 2022)

Es el agente naranja de los turcochinos. Deberías ilustrar su avance mediante un pertinente mapa


----------



## Polirisitas (14 Mar 2022)

La pvta bola naranja se está deshaciendo para preñar tus pulmones


----------



## Juan Niebla (14 Mar 2022)

Africa nos come por tierra mar y aire


----------



## ueee3 (14 Mar 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Mi primo es ingeniero químico agrícola y dice que probablemente se trate de grafeno como el que lleva la fruta del sur.



¿Qué hay de broma y qué hay de verdad en tu afirmación?


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

Analfabeto


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Mar 2022)

es calima normal y corriente


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Mar 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Menos mal que @eL PERRO se echa la siesta con la mascarilla puesta.



pero no es por el virus, es que sabe que si algun dia damos con su localizacion exacta hay por lo menos una docena de burbujos que le cagarian en la boca gostosamente


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Mar 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983171
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la peña se sorprende de las cosas que pasan pero no mira las previsiones NUNCA


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Jodidamente flipante. Igual que la partida de cal of duti de somalia. Lo que me jode es que mi telefono chaomi quema lso blancos y no recoge el tono real que hay. Es jodidamente flipante. Parece DESAFIO TOTAL



cualquier dia recibes un mensaje de ti mismo donde se te revela que en realidad eres un agente secreto internacional y para finalizar el mensaje vas a soltar aquello de:
"MUEVE EL CULO HASTA ELDA"


----------



## PiterWas (14 Mar 2022)

Mas tonto y no naces


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga



Es tierra, hay vientos morunos hacia aquí. Cierra el coche en el garage.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Mar 2022)

En resumen, que han sido todos los niños rata de burbuja abriendose sus bolsas de RISKETOS a la vez


----------



## Soy forero (14 Mar 2022)

Es el covid


----------



## josemankapi (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## estroboscopico (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> En resumen, que han sido todos los niños rata de burbuja abriendose sus bolsas de RISKETOS a la vez


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Mar 2022)

Es el mismo cielo que vieron todas nuestras abuelas una semana antes de estallar la guerra civil española.


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

Ultimo aviso.
Devolved a Paquito al Valle.

Despues de la pandemia y el volcan viene la guerra nucelar.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga



Es el polvo que levantan las hordas turcomongolas con sus caballos al acercarse al enemigo. Son legendarios los cielos naranjas en el horizonte que precedian a los ejercitos de Gengis Khan. El mayor turcomongol de la historia de la himanidad.


----------



## pamplinero (14 Mar 2022)

La fabrica de Tang naranja ha tenido una fuga radiactiva.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (15 Mar 2022)

El polvillo ese ya está en Madrid. Vengo de la calle y están todos los coches cubiertos como si llevarán meses abandonados. Hasta se nota bastante al respirar


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Mar 2022)

Rytec dijo:


>



Te cojo y te apuñalo poco a poco y retorciendo la hoja en tu micropolla las canicas cortadas y metidas en tu boca. Si tienes cojones , que no tienes... sube a Barcelona que te voy a dejar planchado en una cuneta hijo de putaaaaa!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga



Tu puto pueblacho de mierda siempre ha tenido una pinta muy apocalíptica y chunga. Elda debería ser utilizado como blanco para probar cabezas nucleares. 

Dicho esto, que te jodan nini de mierda hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Un día normal en el desierto de Elda



Por una vez estoy de acuerdo contigo guarrete.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Mar 2022)

Deja de mandarme privados y ten cojones dame tu número que te voy a presentar ésto en tu boca... @Rytec


----------



## Bye Felicia (15 Mar 2022)

Es el sahara que se ha mudado al cielo


----------



## Tales90 (15 Mar 2022)

Diras Pacocalispsis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Calima de mierda porque la tormenta del desierto está soplando en dirección norte. Cuando sopla en dirección oeste, nos la comemos los canarios y toda América, que la puta arena llega hasta allá.



Gracias a la arena del sahara, qué sirve de abono , existe la selva del Amazonas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es el mismo cielo que vieron todas nuestras abuelas una semana antes de estallar la guerra civil española.



Puedes explicar esto


----------



## bubleboom (15 Mar 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> _*HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ESA IMAGEN DE ASESINO Y VÍCTIMA SOBRA . OJALÁ ACABES T*__*Ú Y TU BASTARDA Y DEFORME FAMILIA ATRAVESADOS CORTADOS A PEDAZOS POCO A POCO! *_
> _* POR CIERTO ESTÁS DENUNCIADO CACHO ESCORIA! *_



Aquí se viene llorado de casa mamarracha


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Puedes explicar esto



Las abuelas por lo menos las mias siempre contaron que unos dias antes de la guerra civil española el cielo se puso color rojo fuerte, en cuanto estallo la guerra lo achacaron a que el cielo estaba mostrando la sangre que se iba a derramar.

Al ver el cielo hoy con este estraño coñor naranja fuerte tirando a rojo me acorde.


*hace ahora 75 años, tuvo lugar una gran aurora boreal que fue visible desde toda Europa*. España, en plena guerra civil, vivió el acontecimiento entre la sorpresa, el desconcierto y el miedo.

En algunos sectores católicos, la aurora de 1938 *se asoció con una profecía de la Virgen de Fátima*. En el segundo misterio, revelado por los niños que dijeron haberlo recibido de la Virgen el 13 de julio de 1917, puede leerse: 'Cuándo ustedes vean una noche iluminada por una luz desconocida, sepan que esto es el gran signo dado a ustedes por Dios que él está a punto de castigar al mundo por sus crímenes, por medio de la guerra, el hambre,..'. Naturalmente hubo quien vio en la aurora el gran signo que anunció la segunda guerra mundial y por ello, esta tormenta solar se conoce a veces como la 'tormenta de Fátima'. 


*hasta los cielos se enfurecían por la barbarie de la guerra*.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

EmoSiDo PuLVerisaDoS


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (15 Mar 2022)

risketos 33


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Mar 2022)

Que suerte los moros nos envian su polvo subsahariano...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Mar 2022)

bubleboom dijo:


> Aquí se viene llorado de casa mamarracha



La 9 mm de mi foto te va a hacer llorar, comepollas maricona, vente que vas a cagarte literal encima nenaza.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (15 Mar 2022)

__





Urgente . Estamos siendo atacados por Putin . Operación tormentas del desierto . El Sahara llega a madrid


Y aviso hace tres dias y da lo que promete . Sus declaraciones : “ tengo armas que el mundo no puede llegar a imaginar “ Os imagináis una tormenta del desierto durante un mes si en 7 horas madrid se encuentra rodeada de desierto? Implicaciones a flora , fauna , agricultura , ganadería ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Papo de luz (15 Mar 2022)

Pachamama tiene AIDS.


----------



## Mis Alaska (15 Mar 2022)

Los perros ven en blanco y negro (eso dice la 'ciencia').


----------



## Benceno (15 Mar 2022)

Y qué dicen en la sexta ?


----------



## Nelsonvigum (15 Mar 2022)

Esta mañana a 6 de la mañana en Madriz. Todos los coches aparcados en la calle llenos de polvo rojizo como si los hubieran regado con barro. Y la escasa claridad del comienzo del amanecer tenía también un color raro, un rojizo Marciano. 

Tenia todo un rollo post nukes. Supuestamente es la calima sahariana esa.


----------



## Juan Niebla (15 Mar 2022)

vaya puta mierda, porque todo lo que viene de africa es del color de la mierda? habria que hacer un estudio científico serio sobre eso.


----------



## sirpask (15 Mar 2022)

Joder, estan todos los coches en Madrid como si tuviéramos playa.... Vaya vaya, pero aquí no hay playa.


----------



## asclepio (15 Mar 2022)

En Asturias cielo gris anaranjado ahora mismo


----------



## circus maximus (15 Mar 2022)

En Vizcaya todo lleno de polvo y arena. Todo cubierto,coches, carreteras...no se puede respirar bien

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MaGiVer (15 Mar 2022)

Moronegrada en suspensión. Están probando nuevos sistemas de transporte, cuando llueva sublimará y moronegros emergerán del barro, como orcos del señor de los anillos.


----------



## Falcatón (15 Mar 2022)

A ver si lo entendemos, en el norte de Navarra, en los mismísimos Pirineos, he tenido que lavar esta madrugada el coche al salir del curro porque estaba lleno de polvo marrón claro tirando a rojizo. Polvo del desierto hasta casi Francia aunque no lo había leído en las noticias.

No empecemos a ponernos paranóicos, aquí el cielo está gris y lluvioso, nada naranja pero lo que he visto en la chapa del coche es evidente y no necesito más explicaciones.


----------



## Saturno (15 Mar 2022)

Si viene de África, tendrás África,lo dice Perez Volveraverte


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (15 Mar 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Moronegrada en suspensión. Están probando nuevos sistemas de transporte, cuando llueva sublimará y moronegros emergerán del barro, como orcos del señor de los anillos.



Moronegros que se materializan en tu cuarto de estar mientras duermes, ya con machete incorporado y todo.
La tecnologia avanza que es una barbaridad.


----------



## Disminuido (15 Mar 2022)

En Bilbao no a llegado la Calima esa en 43 años que tengo de vida


----------



## Trurl (15 Mar 2022)

¡Que poca memoria tienen algunos! o qué bisoños son... recuerdo al menos 3 ocasiones en las que el cielo era amarillo o anaranjado en levante. Y otras dos o tres en Madrid. Y cuando llueve de ese cielo lleno de arena del desierto del Sáhara, llueve agua anaranjada, casi barro.
En Canarias se da bastante a menudo.


----------



## Juan Niebla (15 Mar 2022)

vaya puta mierda, hasta mosquitos del tamaño de avispas por el suelo y olor a cuscus. hace tiempo entré a un bar moro a comprar tabaco y me fijé en la vitrina, habian varios platos con tapas t´picas de alli, pues bien, en todos habian moscas atrapadas en el aceite medio sólido, unas estaban muertas pero otras aún movian las patas


----------



## Alf_ET (15 Mar 2022)

Calima africana


----------



## Yomimo (15 Mar 2022)

Polvo del Sahara.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (15 Mar 2022)

Tendras el cielo naranja y serás feliz


----------



## laresial (15 Mar 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Polvo del Sahara.



El Sahara nos recuerda que España es una nacion violada por Marruecos cada día.


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Mar 2022)

hueles a napalm?

me gusta el olor a napalm por la mañana


----------



## Tadeus (15 Mar 2022)

Un paso más hacia la distopía cyberpunk.


----------



## Leslie Nielsen (15 Mar 2022)

Estoy en Suiza por trabajo e igual, el cielo naranja. Ha llegado a la vez que a Madrid, curiosamente.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (15 Mar 2022)

Me encanta el olor a pedo de moro por la mañana...

Huele a derrota.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (15 Mar 2022)

Se vienen haciendo predicciones desde hace la tira de años. Aquí el enlace a las de este. También de años anteriores

Fuentes Naturales


----------



## Debunker (15 Mar 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Calima de mierda porque la tormenta del desierto está soplando en dirección norte. Cuando sopla en dirección oeste, nos la comemos los canarios y toda América, que la puta arena llega hasta allá.



Es una explicación razonable, el problema es que las tormentas de arena del Sahara las hay casi todos los años y lo de ahora es extraño, yo tengo muchos años , vivo en Alicante y nunca había visto nada igual ni parecido


----------



## El_neutral (15 Mar 2022)

Se ha quedado el cielo que parece de filtro de peli mexicana. Dan ganas de salir a la calle en modo Antonio Banderas en sus mejores tiempos.


----------



## Xanna (15 Mar 2022)

lo que acojona es ver esta mole avanzar sobre ti. No ves a un palmo de tu nariz cuando te alcanza.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Hoy amaneció el cielo teñido de naranja con "lluvias de barro".

Nos querrán ir acostumbrando...


----------



## trellat (15 Mar 2022)

es el campurrianalipsis


----------



## El gostoso (15 Mar 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Menos mal que @eL PERRO se echa la siesta con la mascarilla puesta.



Joder, menuda humillación al Nini de Elda


----------



## trellat (15 Mar 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ahora mismo en murcia, confirmo q no he visto un cielo como este en mi pvta vida, y tengo 49 takos
> 
> esto q puvta mierda es, nos han enviado una nuke?



es la septima ola. Viene camuflada


----------



## Ludlow (15 Mar 2022)

EL SIROCO
F.L.Mirones

Apreciados aulladores:

Esta mañana en Europa millones de personas se han levantado viendo sus vehículos y casas llenas de un polvo rojizo bajo un cielo espeso. Y sí, vuelve a ser cosa de biólogos, porque gran parte de eso se llama aeroplancton y lo estudia la Aerobiología.

Estamos acostumbrados a oír hablar del plancton en un contexto marino; plancton deriva del griego antiguo plagktós que significa errante. 

Pues bien, hay también plancton en el aire. 

Por definición son criaturas que son llevadas por las corrientes o vientos de forma pasiva, es decir, en el mar no se mueven nadando y en la atmósfera no vuelan de forma activa… pero viajan como polizones agarrados literalmente a granos de arena a menudo desde el mismísimo Sahara.

Yo me crie en la Isla de Gran Canaria y este fenómeno llamado calima formaba parte de mi paisaje infantil habitual, hasta el punto que a veces se cancelaban las clases en los colegios cuando ocurría, incluso con la llegada de enormes langostas.

Estos vientos tropicales secos y calientes que parten del norte de África hacia el noreste se conocen por barios nombres, el mas popular es siroco con su equivalente catalán xaloc y castellano jaloque, que parecen provenir del árabe antiguo hispano saláwq y a su vez del latín salum que significa “agitación o viento del mar”. 

En Marruecos, Argelia y Túnez se llama chili.

El mayor siroco registrado en la historia ocurrió precisamente en marzo de 1901, o sea que no les vengan con el cuento del Cambio Climático, cuando más de 2 millones de toneladas de arena del desierto del Sahara llegaron incluso a las islas de Dinamarca.

El fenómeno se da cuando se produce una depresión sobre el mar que succiona el aire de las alturas de la Cordillera del Atlas. Puede producir variaciones de temparetura de hasta 20º C en un solo día.

La aerobiología estudia a las criaturas errantes del aire que por supuesto viajan en estas masas miles de kilómetros llegando hasta el norte de Europa e incluso fertilizando con fósforo y otros elementos esenciales a la mismísima cuenca amazónica, cuyo suelo es enormemente pobre. 

Si, la selva del Amazonas existe en parte gracias al polvo del Sahara, que cruza el Océano Atlántico en una semana aproximadamente.

Entre esas criaturas del aerobioma hay algas unicelulares, esporas de hongos, bacterias, eso que llaman “virus”, polen de plantas superiores, protozoos, rotíferos, nematodos, tardígrados, arácnidos e insectos (cuando alguien les diga que “ama a los animales” porque tiene un gato pregúntele por el significado de todas estas palabras) 

Pero también hay murciélagos y aves que se meten en el torbellino y aparecen a miles de kilómetros.

Lo mas sorprendente es lo que descubrió el biólogo ruso Alexander A. Imshenetsky cuando envío cohetes a 80 Km de altitud para tomar muestras y encontró dos especies de bacterias (Micrococcus albusy y Mycobacterium luteum) y cuatro de hongos en una zona de intensa radiación ultravioleta, temperaturas de menos 100ºC y gran ionización de gases donde no debería haber vida en absoluto.

Ahora sabemos que los desiertos emiten cada año unas 5.000 millones toneladas de polvo formando autopistas aéreas que fertilizan y siembran vida por todo el hemisferio norte. 

La arena y sus habitantes tardan tres días en ir desde el Sahel hasta los Pirineos por ejemplo.

Pero eso no es todo, desde antiguo se sabe que el jaloque afecta al humor de los seres humanos; aún se usa la frase “le dio un siroco” para expresar que alguien hizo alguna locura violenta. 

En mis islas canarias lo teníamos claro, eran días para estar tranquilito en casa, no hacer deporte ni hacer enfadar a los papás. El aire seco, el polvo y el cielo opaco producen un efecto oscuro en nuestra psique.

Así que cuando pase usted la mano por su coche hoy sepa que está tocando literalmente un trozo del mítico Sahara lleno de criaturas. Un aullido


----------



## JyQ (15 Mar 2022)

LA FIN DEL MUNDO!!!!


----------



## Tiresias (15 Mar 2022)

Burbuja de calima esta próxima noche:


----------



## Woden (15 Mar 2022)

Sentimos el África en el pesho.
De allí siempre vienen los mejores y los más valientes, hasta el puto polvo sahariano.


----------



## Alcazar (15 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga



Es la calima de Tuaregia, llegando a Elda para recordarte que tus mapas son pura filfa.









Los mapas del NINI son PURA FILFA (pruebas irrefutables insaiz)


Os pongo un ejemplo: TUAREGIA. Según el príncipe de los Ninis eldense, este sería uno de sus países de reordenación territorial del África: Un país que supuestamente sería para agrupar a los Tuaregs, pues bien, resulta, que los tuaregs solo pueblan una parte marginal de ese hipotético estado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Mar 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Burbuja de calima esta próxima noche:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984275



Y en marruecos ni un grano de calima


----------



## ANS² (15 Mar 2022)

comienza de nuevo el anaranjamiento


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Mar 2022)

Es curioso el juego de luces.. he salido al jardin hace un par de horas y se veia turbio, pero gris. Ha sido pasar de las 3 de la tarde y poco a poco el tono se va volviendo a poner otra vez naranjoso. Ayer entre las 6.30 a las 7 era br0talisimo. Parecia que estabas en el puto DESAFIO TOTAL. Daba cosa salir ala calle por si se te salian los hogos


----------



## McNulty (15 Mar 2022)

Mister nini descubriendo la calima con 35 años edad.


----------



## Tiresias (15 Mar 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Y en marruecos ni un grano de calima



Es que es precisamente la borrasca marroquí la que está empujando el polvo del desierto hacia España! Aquí se ve más mejor:


----------



## Otrasvidas (15 Mar 2022)

Es Putin,que ha lanzao ya la bomba atómica . Pónganse la cuarta vacuna,triple mascarilla FFP2 y traje antiradiaciones. Cuidado pues.


----------



## RalphWiggum (15 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es curioso el juego de luces.. he salido al jardin hace un par de horas y se veia turbio, pero gris.





Lo grande es que, siendo gris claro, pasaba bastante luz; pero no podías señalar dónde estaba el sol. No veías dónde estaba la bola.


.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (15 Mar 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Moronegrada en suspensión. Están probando nuevos sistemas de transporte, cuando llueva sublimará y moronegros emergerán del barro, como orcos del señor de los anillos.




 joder


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (15 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Mister nini descubriendo la calima con 35 años edad.



Tu donde estas? porque si no estas en el sureste no hables de lo que no viste ayer.


----------



## M4rk (15 Mar 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Joder, la que se lía por un puñao de polvo africano en suspensión.
> ¿Es que no habéis visto nunca los coches rojos de barro después de una lluvia chunga????
> Ay, qué mala memoria



Jamás en Galicia. JAMÁS.


----------



## Sesino6 (15 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, esta ahora mismo muy muy nublo, pero en un tono naranjoso extraño que parece una puta tormenta del desierto. ¿Daban calima para hoy? Tiene una pinta muy apocalictica y chunga



Es el cielo naranja, de color naranja, con pinta apocalíptica.
Te ves un video porno de mañaca, te sacudes la sardina y ya lo ves de color de rosa.


----------



## AMP (15 Mar 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Jamás en Galicia. JAMÁS.



Pues ya ha llegado.


----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Mar 2022)

Le he dicho a mi señora que si abría la ventana iba a caer un polvo y no, no tiene sentido del humor.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Mar 2022)

Acojonante como esta todo... barriendo en la calle se pueden coger paladas de tierra, como si vinieras de la playa. Las paredes, los tejaos, todo, tiene un manto de cojones

La verdad es que es hasta emocionante. Tierra que estaba a miles de km. ahi en medio del desierto, de repente cayendo sobre tu cabeza y la tocas con las manos


----------



## ANS² (16 Mar 2022)

lo que hay ahora en Murcia no es ni medio normal


----------



## remerus (16 Mar 2022)

Creo que es cesio137 o que nos estan esparciendo la mierda socialista por el cielo.


----------

